# Need some help using bitters



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

So since it's hot now I want to be a responsible whiskey drinker while enjoying my cigars on the outside on the deck. 
I got the wild idea of making cocktails and made a impulse buy of some aromatic and orange bitters along with some simple syrup while making a grocery run.

Now before I go on a wild Google chase of Internet searches I thought to ask for my brothers help here. 
Does anyone have a good direction to point this fella outside of the traditional old fashion? 

I'm normally a whiskey neat, distilled water, or Seltzer on the side and decided to take a leap of taste.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Do you have any good rum? If so muddle a little sugar (I prefer brown sugar), a piece of lime, a couple dashes of bitters, then add ice and rum and stir.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Martini: Equal parts gin and dry vermouth and a few dashes of orange bitters. 
The Sawyer: Shake 2 ounces of gin with ½ ounce of lime juice, ½ ounce of simple syrup, 14 dashes of Angostura, 7 dashes of Peychaud’s and 7 dashes of orange bitters. Strain and serve up.
Whiskey and bitters:Add bitter to bourbon over ice

That's all i got. I'm more of a straight potato vodka kind of guy.


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

@SilkyJ that rum idea sounds very doable, do you use dark or white?

Your gonna make me dust off my James bond suit @zcziggy . I was the vodka man before cigars but then I saw online that they didn't pair well with them so I never gave it anymore though but I do have some Tito's that was gifted to experiment with.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Ren Huggins said:


> @SilkyJ that rum idea sounds very doable, do you use dark or white?
> 
> Your gonna make me dust off my James bond suit @zcziggy . I was the vodka man before cigars but then I saw online that they didn't pair well with them so I never gave it anymore though but I do have some Tito's that was gifted to experiment with.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


Try Chopin or Luksusowa instead of Tito's, lot smoother


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Ren Huggins said:


> @SilkyJ that rum idea sounds very doable, do you use dark or white?
> 
> Your gonna make me dust off my James bond suit @zcziggy . I was the vodka man before cigars but then I saw online that they didn't pair well with them so I never gave it anymore though but I do have some Tito's that was gifted to experiment with.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


Dark


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Paging @Rabidawise. I can't remember if you did a thread about an Old Fashioned or a Manhattan?

The old fashioned is a classic, and you've made a good decision in adding this drink to your summertime fun :grin2: The basic way of doing it: Grab a rocks glass. Throw in a sugar cube. Sprinkle it with bitters and a splash of water and muddle it. Add ice, 2 ounces Bourbon, and stir. Add a twist of orange peel and enjoy.

Beyond that, there a few variations. If I use Rye, I'll add orange bitters with the Angostura bitters. You can add a Cherry, cherry juice. You can muddle the sugar with the cherry and an orange slice. I think people might even top it with soda water. I've seen, but never tried a Lemon old fashioned with lemon juice and garnished with a lemon slice. Enjoy!


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Paging @Rabidawise. I can't remember if you did a thread about an Old Fashioned or a Manhattan?
> 
> The old fashioned is a classic, and you've made a good decision in adding this drink to your summertime fun :grin2: The basic way of doing it: Grab a rocks glass. Throw in a sugar cube. Sprinkle it with bitters and a splash of water and muddle it. Add ice, 2 ounces Bourbon, and stir. Add a twist of orange peel and enjoy.
> 
> Beyond that, there a few variations. If I use Rye, I'll add orange bitters with the Angostura bitters. You can add a Cherry, cherry juice. You can muddle the sugar with the cherry and an orange slice. I think people might even top it with soda water. I've seen, but never tried a Lemon old fashioned with lemon juice and garnished with a lemon slice. Enjoy!


I've never thought of rye old fashioned! It's always been burbon for me. 
And I've thought about the fruit juice concentrated or extracts vs actual fruit to go around the rim of the glass so I won't have to run to the store every time I want a orange for my drinks .

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## ejbpesca (Mar 13, 2019)

I do the same these days with bourbon, A. bitters, Pachaud, maybe a dash of Gran Mariner, stirred over rocks and sometimes dash of sweet vermouth, no syrup. It is simply fun and those bitters really are enjoyed by me. Like a mince pie in a glass but not too sweet. Helps with a not so good cigar too and only adds to a good one.


These concoctions are I guess versions of an Old Fashion, Manhattan, and/or a Zazerac. As it waters down stays flavorful. I would like to add absinthe to it but can't find any. I don't measure just dash of this and that and change it up. I even tried some 20 year old Port in one but nah..not so good. 


I got the idea from watching docudramas (former post) about Victorian England and how the landed gentry would offer refreshment in their office or study at their manor house with a cigar to gentleman never saying what was in that glass. Sometimes it may be mentioned it is simply claret which I read to mean red wine. Reading about what was imbibed upon by those aristocrats back then I found it to be sometimes cognac and other times elixirs mixed up by the wine steward or personal butler of Mr. Money Bags. Well, these days even a peasant like me can afford some of these ingredients and even use that new stuff from the U.S. called bourbon. For now I choose the brand that claims to be the first Kentucky bourbon, but Old No. 5 is just fine too. Just read lately where common brands of bourbon and other whiskeys go up and down in quality over the years. I'll buy that...or maybe just me. 

Have fun with it. No rules.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Check out this thread.

The Manhattan
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...orums/vb/showthread.php?t=278208&share_type=t

You could also make a Kentucky Mule, bourbon, ginger beer, and lime. Mint julip's are also nice in hot weather. I'm sure I'll think of some others. I'll get back to you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Those are good ideas @ejbpesca and thanks for the reminder about the rules, I always try following the rules with new hobbies but I tend to forget I'm there one drinking it!

Thanks for the link @Rabidawise, I'm gonna have to buy more whiskey with all these new drink ideas!

This might be the drunkest taste testing I'll ever do... This will have to wait until Saturday. 

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I’ll +1 the Kentucky mule. Also, to go around the rim for an old fashioned. Cut an orange peel, rub it around the rim, wring it out over the drink, then drop it in. I think that’s officially called adding “zest” or “zesting the orange.” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

You could also try a Sazerac but it calls for other bitters.

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

huffer33 said:


> You could also try a Sazerac but it calls for other bitters.
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Oooooh, now we're getting fancy! Absinthe as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Rabidawise said:


> Oooooh, now we're getting fancy! Absinthe as well!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to Savannah next week for a meeting so I think I'll be on the lookout for some. The big deal they sold me on last time I was there at a pub is that the absinthe there has you seeing the dead. 

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## ejbpesca (Mar 13, 2019)

I've had the Zazerac in N.O. in several bars and never are any just the same. I can say the latest I had right here in home town was done with a Rye whiskey and some bitters that was close to a N.O. one but bar tender apologized for not having all the stuff that goes into one. No problem...was a very good match with the three cigars I smoked in there that evening. Pachaud and Angotura may be a must and after having that with this rye...oh boy..good stuff. He was concerned he did not have absinthe to the mix but that was okay. What you have there with the whiskey is a lot of flavor and for me have to calm down to sip..it is so good.


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

ejbpesca said:


> I've had the Zazerac in N.O. in several bars and never are any just the same. I can say the latest I had right here in home town was done with a Rye whiskey and some bitters that was close to a N.O. one but bar tender apologized for not having all the stuff that goes into one. No problem...was a very good match with the three cigars I smoked in there that evening. Pachaud and Angotura may be a must and after having that with this rye...oh boy..good stuff. He was concerned he did not have absinthe to the mix but that was okay. What you have there with the whiskey is a lot of flavor and for me have to calm down to sip..it is so good.


I didn't have time to shop for absinthe but I did have my first sazerac in Savannah and it was pretty good. I'm good for making drinks at home with partial ingredients for scientific research trying to see what my taste buds can pick up on so when somebody else makes it I can tell if something's missing.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Just wait until you start doing things like making your own cherries!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Rabidawise said:


> Just wait until you start doing things like making your own cherries!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got any tips? Some chores by Woodford reserve came up in a Internet search when I was looking for Manhattan recipes and I thought that might be something worth trying.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Ren Huggins said:


> Got any tips? Some chores by Woodford reserve came up in a Internet search when I was looking for Manhattan recipes and I thought that might be something worth trying.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


The Woodford cherries are very good! I've got a jar in the fridge. Tillen Farms make some good ones too.

There are dozens of recipes for making your own, so you would just have to sort through them. I'll give you the basics of mine though.

Stem and pit your cherries. I used Rainier, but Bing work too, they're just sweeter. Bring a bottle of tart cherry juice to a simmer and add 3 cups of sugar. Added flavors are up to you (vanilla, lemon, bitters, cinnamon, etc). Reduce syrup, add cherries and simmer for 10-12 minutes. Follow normal canning procedures! They need about a month before they're ready to use.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Ren Huggins said:


> Got any tips? Some chores by Woodford reserve came up in a Internet search when I was looking for Manhattan recipes and I thought that might be something worth trying.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


Great...been a puff member for two months....i am on cigars, pipe, coffee, bourbon, smoking meats and now....making my own cherries :grin2:


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Thanks @Rabidawise! I'll be prepping for this adventure sooner than later since I won't be doing pear preserves this year.
@zcziggy I think you've gotten really deeper in this rabbit hole than I thought! 

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Ren Huggins said:


> Thanks @Rabidawise! I'll be prepping for this adventure sooner than later since I won't be doing pear preserves this year.
> @zcziggy I think you've gotten really deeper in this rabbit hole than I thought!
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


even the dog looks crooked at me like saying..."you of puff AGAIN??"


----------

